# Whipping Melt and Pour



## chlobue (Sep 18, 2009)

I would like to frost MP cupcake soaps with a " frosting".
Can MP be whipped?? 
I need to make these for an upcoming show.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

chris


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

You can whip m/p. I have done it, I made floating soap balls. For the purpose of frosting, I think it would work. When you mix it with a hand mixer it makes the m/p really light and airy. It will harden pretty quick, so you have to be quick with it. Good luck.


----------



## llineb (Sep 19, 2009)

www.goplanetearth has a body butter whipped frosting under melt and pour bases with directions to make a soap frosting.  i haven't tried it but thought about it to make soap cupcakes.
lara


----------

